# Hi from Hertfordshire...



## jimwalsh (Sep 3, 2017)

Like many before me and no doubt many to come. I have come here for advice and help with choosing a new machine.

I have a gaggia classic and its time to move on.

looking forward to interacting with the coffeeforums community.

bw

Jim


----------

